# poudriere: build/timeout and runaway_process



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 24, 2021)

Questions

Is status *build/timeout* always followed by failure?

In the example below, why is the _time_ (failure) less than the _build time_?


122amd64-quarterly devel/electron12, for example, in chronological order:

*build/timeout* with `35:05:33` _elapsed_
*runaway_process* with (shorter) `34:08:17` _time_
(longer) `35:20:25` _build time_ logged.




The log, on this occasion: <http://beefy2.nyi.freebsd.org/data/...25de7c651/logs/errors/electron12-12.0.9_2.log>

Its tail:


```
…
[ 95% 36601/38463] c++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/webaudio/audio_destination_node.o.d -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_OZONE=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DOFFICIAL_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_UNWIND_TABLES -D_GNU_SOURCE -DCR_CLANG_REVISION=\"llvmorg-12-init-16296-g5e476061-1\" -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DBLINK_MODULES_IMPLEMENTATION=1 -DBLINK_IMPLEMENTATION=1 -DINSIDE_BLINK -DGLIB_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED=GLIB_VERSION_2_40 -DGLIB_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=GLIB_VERSION_2_40 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES -DUSE_GLX -DUSE_EGL -DU_USING_ICU_NAMESPACE=0 -DU_ENABLE_DYLOAD=0 -DUSE_CHROMIUM_ICU=1 -DU_ENABLE_TRACING=1 -DU_ENABLE_RESOURCE_TRACING=0 -DU_STATIC_IMPLEMENTATION -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_FILE -DUCHAR_TYPE=uint16_t -DWEBRTC_ENABLE_AVX2 -DWEBRTC_NON_STATIC_TRACE_EVENT_HANDLERS=0 -DWEBRTC_CHROMIUM_BUILD -DWEBRTC_POSIX -DWEBRTC_LINUX -DWEBRTC_BSD -DABSL_ALLOCATOR_NOTHROW=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FIX=0 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FLOAT=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_X11 -DHAVE_SCTP -DNO_MAIN_THREAD_WRAPPING -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_RTTI -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_STATIC_INITIALIZER -DHAVE_PTHREAD -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_PNG -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_WEBP -DSK_ENCODE_PNG -DSK_ENCODE_WEBP -DSK_USER_CONFIG_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkUserConfig.h\" -DSK_GL -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_JPEG -DSK_ENCODE_JPEG -DSK_USE_LIBGIFCODEC -DSK_VULKAN_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkVulkanConfig.h\" -DSK_VULKAN=1 -DSK_SUPPORT_GPU=1 -DSK_GPU_WORKAROUNDS_HEADER=\"gpu/config/gpu_driver_bug_workaround_autogen.h\" -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DANGLE_USE_ABSEIL -DABSL_ALLOCATOR_NOTHROW=1 -DV8_COMPRESS_POINTERS -DV8_31BIT_SMIS_ON_64BIT_ARCH -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DV8_NO_ARGUMENTS_ADAPTOR -DCPPGC_CAGED_HEAP -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DWTF_USE_WEBAUDIO_PFFFT=1 -DUSE_BLINK_V8_BINDING_NEW_IDL_CALLBACK_FUNCTION -DUSE_BLINK_V8_BINDING_NEW_IDL_INTERFACE -DUSE_SYSTEM_LIBJPEG -DV8_COMPRESS_POINTERS -DV8_31BIT_SMIS_ON_64BIT_ARCH -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DV8_NO_ARGUMENTS_ADAPTOR -DCPPGC_CAGED_HEAP -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/perfetto/include -Igen/third_party/perfetto/build_config -Igen/third_party/perfetto -I../../third_party/libyuv/include -I../../third_party/jsoncpp/source/include -Igen/shim_headers/opus_shim -Igen/shim_headers/ffmpeg_shim -Igen/shim_headers/openh264_shim -Igen/shim_headers/libpng_shim -Igen/shim_headers/libwebp_shim -I../../third_party/vulkan-deps/vulkan-headers/src/include -Igen/shim_headers/snappy_shim -I../../third_party/khronos -I../../gpu -Igen/third_party/dawn/src/include -I../../third_party/dawn/src/include -I../../third_party/abseil-cpp -I../../third_party/boringssl/src/include -I../../third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/protoc_out -I../../third_party/ced/src -I../../third_party/icu/source/common -I../../third_party/icu/source/i18n -I../../third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../third_party/webrtc -Igen/third_party/webrtc -I../../third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/net/third_party/quiche/src -I../../net/third_party/quiche/src -I../../third_party/skia -I../../third_party/libgifcodec -I../../third_party/vulkan/include -I../../third_party/vulkan-deps/vulkan-headers/src/include -I../../third_party/angle/include -I../../third_party/angle/src/common/third_party/base -I../../third_party/abseil-cpp -Igen/angle -I../../third_party/angle/include -I../../v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../third_party/mesa_headers -I../../third_party/libwebm/source -I../../third_party/leveldatabase -I../../third_party/leveldatabase/src -I../../third_party/leveldatabase/src/include -I../../third_party/iccjpeg -I../../third_party/ots/include -I../../v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../v8/include -I../../third_party/zlib -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -fno-unwind-tables -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -m64 -march=x86-64 -msse3 -Xclang -fdebug-compilation-dir -Xclang . -no-canonical-prefixes -Wall -Wextra -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wunreachable-code -Wthread-safety -Wextra-semi -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-ignored-pragma-optimize -Wno-implicit-int-float-conversion -Wno-final-dtor-non-final-class -Wno-builtin-assume-aligned-alignment -Wno-deprecated-copy -Wno-thread-safety-analysis -Wno-thread-safety-attributes -O2 -fno-ident -fdata-sections -ffunction-sections -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wno-shorten-64-to-32 -Wglobal-constructors -Wconversion -Wno-float-conversion -Wno-sign-conversion -Wno-shorten-64-to-32 -Wno-implicit-float-conversion -Wno-implicit-int-conversion -Wno-implicit-int-float-conversion -Wno-enum-float-conversion -g0 -Xclang -debug-info-kind=constructor -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -DPROTOBUF_ALLOW_DEPRECATED=1 -Wno-header-guard -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/nss -I/usr/local/include/nspr -I/usr/local/include/libpng16 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -std=c++14 -fno-trigraphs -Wno-trigraphs -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-deprecated-declarations -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include  -c ../../third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/audio_destination_node.cc -o obj/third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/webaudio/audio_destination_node.o
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for electron12-12.0.9_2
[ 95% 36602/38463] c++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.o.d -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_OZONE=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DOFFICIAL_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_UNWIND_TABLES -D_GNU_SOURCE -DCR_CLANG_REVISION=\"llvmorg-12-init-16296-g5e476061-1\" -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DBLINK_MODULES_IMPLEMENTATION=1 -DBLINK_IMPLEMENTATION=1 -DINSIDE_BLINK -DGLIB_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED=GLIB_VERSION_2_40 -DGLIB_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=GLIB_VERSION_2_40 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES -DUSE_GLX -DUSE_EGL -DU_USING_ICU_NAMESPACE=0 -DU_ENABLE_DYLOAD=0 -DUSE_CHROMIUM_ICU=1 -DU_ENABLE_TRACING=1 -DU_ENABLE_RESOURCE_TRACING=0 -DU_STATIC_IMPLEMENTATION -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_FILE -DUCHAR_TYPE=uint16_t -DWEBRTC_ENABLE_AVX2 -DWEBRTC_NON_STATIC_TRACE_EVENT_HANDLERS=0 -DWEBRTC_CHROMIUM_BUILD -DWEBRTC_POSIX -DWEBRTC_LINUX -DWEBRTC_BSD -DABSL_ALLOCATOR_NOTHROW=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FIX=0 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FLOAT=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_X11 -DHAVE_SCTP -DNO_MAIN_THREAD_WRAPPING -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_RTTI -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_STATIC_INITIALIZER -DHAVE_PTHREAD -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_PNG -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_WEBP -DSK_ENCODE_PNG -DSK_ENCODE_WEBP -DSK_USER_CONFIG_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkUserConfig.h\" -DSK_GL -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_JPEG -DSK_ENCODE_JPEG -DSK_USE_LIBGIFCODEC -DSK_VULKAN_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkVulkanConfig.h\" -DSK_VULKAN=1 -DSK_SUPPORT_GPU=1 -DSK_GPU_WORKAROUNDS_HEADER=\"gpu/config/gpu_driver_bug_workaround_autogen.h\" -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DANGLE_USE_ABSEIL -DABSL_ALLOCATOR_NOTHROW=1 -DV8_COMPRESS_POINTERS -DV8_31BIT_SMIS_ON_64BIT_ARCH -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DV8_NO_ARGUMENTS_ADAPTOR -DCPPGC_CAGED_HEAP -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DWTF_USE_WEBAUDIO_PFFFT=1 -DUSE_BLINK_V8_BINDING_NEW_IDL_CALLBACK_FUNCTION -DUSE_BLINK_V8_BINDING_NEW_IDL_INTERFACE -DUSE_SYSTEM_LIBJPEG -DV8_COMPRESS_POINTERS -DV8_31BIT_SMIS_ON_64BIT_ARCH -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DV8_NO_ARGUMENTS_ADAPTOR -DCPPGC_CAGED_HEAP -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/perfetto/include -Igen/third_party/perfetto/build_config -Igen/third_party/perfetto -I../../third_party/libyuv/include -I../../third_party/jsoncpp/source/include -Igen/shim_headers/opus_shim -Igen/shim_headers/ffmpeg_shim -Igen/shim_headers/openh264_shim -Igen/shim_headers/libpng_shim -Igen/shim_headers/libwebp_shim -I../../third_party/vulkan-deps/vulkan-headers/src/include -Igen/shim_headers/snappy_shim -I../../third_party/khronos -I../../gpu -Igen/third_party/dawn/src/include -I../../third_party/dawn/src/include -I../../third_party/abseil-cpp -I../../third_party/boringssl/src/include -I../../third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/protoc_out -I../../third_party/ced/src -I../../third_party/icu/source/common -I../../third_party/icu/source/i18n -I../../third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../third_party/webrtc -Igen/third_party/webrtc -I../../third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/net/third_party/quiche/src -I../../net/third_party/quiche/src -I../../third_party/skia -I../../third_party/libgifcodec -I../../third_party/vulkan/include -I../../third_party/vulkan-deps/vulkan-headers/src/include -I../../third_party/angle/include -I../../third_party/angle/src/common/third_party/base -I../../third_party/abseil-cpp -Igen/angle -I../../third_party/angle/include -I../../v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../third_party/mesa_headers -I../../third_party/libwebm/source -I../../third_party/leveldatabase -I../../third_party/leveldatabase/src -I../../third_party/leveldatabase/src/include -I../../third_party/iccjpeg -I../../third_party/ots/include -I../../v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../v8/include -I../../third_party/zlib -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -fno-unwind-tables -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -m64 -march=x86-64 -msse3 -Xclang -fdebug-compilation-dir -Xclang . -no-canonical-prefixes -Wall -Wextra -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wunreachable-code -Wthread-safety -Wextra-semi -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-ignored-pragma-optimize -Wno-implicit-int-float-conversion -Wno-final-dtor-non-final-class -Wno-builtin-assume-aligned-alignment -Wno-deprecated-copy -Wno-thread-safety-analysis -Wno-thread-safety-attributes -O2 -fno-ident -fdata-sections -ffunction-sections -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wno-shorten-64-to-32 -Wglobal-constructors -Wconversion -Wno-float-conversion -Wno-sign-conversion -Wno-shorten-64-to-32 -Wno-implicit-float-conversion -Wno-implicit-int-conversion -Wno-implicit-int-float-conversion -Wno-enum-float-conversion -g0 -Xclang -debug-info-kind=constructor -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -DPROTOBUF_ALLOW_DEPRECATED=1 -Wno-header-guard -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/nss -I/usr/local/include/nspr -I/usr/local/include/libpng16 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -std=c++14 -fno-trigraphs -Wno-trigraphs -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-deprecated-declarations -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include  -c ../../third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.cc -o obj/third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.o
FAILED: obj/third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.o
c++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.o.d -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_OZONE=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DOFFICIAL_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNO_UNWIND_TABLES -D_GNU_SOURCE -DCR_CLANG_REVISION=\"llvmorg-12-init-16296-g5e476061-1\" -D__STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D__STDC_FORMAT_MACROS -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DBLINK_MODULES_IMPLEMENTATION=1 -DBLINK_IMPLEMENTATION=1 -DINSIDE_BLINK -DGLIB_VERSION_MAX_ALLOWED=GLIB_VERSION_2_40 -DGLIB_VERSION_MIN_REQUIRED=GLIB_VERSION_2_40 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DGL_GLEXT_PROTOTYPES -DUSE_GLX -DUSE_EGL -DU_USING_ICU_NAMESPACE=0 -DU_ENABLE_DYLOAD=0 -DUSE_CHROMIUM_ICU=1 -DU_ENABLE_TRACING=1 -DU_ENABLE_RESOURCE_TRACING=0 -DU_STATIC_IMPLEMENTATION -DICU_UTIL_DATA_IMPL=ICU_UTIL_DATA_FILE -DUCHAR_TYPE=uint16_t -DWEBRTC_ENABLE_AVX2 -DWEBRTC_NON_STATIC_TRACE_EVENT_HANDLERS=0 -DWEBRTC_CHROMIUM_BUILD -DWEBRTC_POSIX -DWEBRTC_LINUX -DWEBRTC_BSD -DABSL_ALLOCATOR_NOTHROW=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FIX=0 -DWEBRTC_USE_BUILTIN_ISAC_FLOAT=1 -DWEBRTC_USE_X11 -DHAVE_SCTP -DNO_MAIN_THREAD_WRAPPING -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_RTTI -DGOOGLE_PROTOBUF_NO_STATIC_INITIALIZER -DHAVE_PTHREAD -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_PNG -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_WEBP -DSK_ENCODE_PNG -DSK_ENCODE_WEBP -DSK_USER_CONFIG_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkUserConfig.h\" -DSK_GL -DSK_CODEC_DECODES_JPEG -DSK_ENCODE_JPEG -DSK_USE_LIBGIFCODEC -DSK_VULKAN_HEADER=\"../../skia/config/SkVulkanConfig.h\" -DSK_VULKAN=1 -DSK_SUPPORT_GPU=1 -DSK_GPU_WORKAROUNDS_HEADER=\"gpu/config/gpu_driver_bug_workaround_autogen.h\" -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DANGLE_USE_ABSEIL -DABSL_ALLOCATOR_NOTHROW=1 -DV8_COMPRESS_POINTERS -DV8_31BIT_SMIS_ON_64BIT_ARCH -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DV8_NO_ARGUMENTS_ADAPTOR -DCPPGC_CAGED_HEAP -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DLEVELDB_PLATFORM_CHROMIUM=1 -DWTF_USE_WEBAUDIO_PFFFT=1 -DUSE_BLINK_V8_BINDING_NEW_IDL_CALLBACK_FUNCTION -DUSE_BLINK_V8_BINDING_NEW_IDL_INTERFACE -DUSE_SYSTEM_LIBJPEG -DV8_COMPRESS_POINTERS -DV8_31BIT_SMIS_ON_64BIT_ARCH -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DV8_NO_ARGUMENTS_ADAPTOR -DCPPGC_CAGED_HEAP -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/perfetto/include -Igen/third_party/perfetto/build_config -Igen/third_party/perfetto -I../../third_party/libyuv/include -I../../third_party/jsoncpp/source/include -Igen/shim_headers/opus_shim -Igen/shim_headers/ffmpeg_shim -Igen/shim_headers/openh264_shim -Igen/shim_headers/libpng_shim -Igen/shim_headers/libwebp_shim -I../../third_party/vulkan-deps/vulkan-headers/src/include -Igen/shim_headers/snappy_shim -I../../third_party/khronos -I../../gpu -Igen/third_party/dawn/src/include -I../../third_party/dawn/src/include -I../../third_party/abseil-cpp -I../../third_party/boringssl/src/include -I../../third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/protoc_out -I../../third_party/ced/src -I../../third_party/icu/source/common -I../../third_party/icu/source/i18n -I../../third_party/webrtc_overrides -I../../third_party/webrtc -Igen/third_party/webrtc -I../../third_party/protobuf/src -Igen/net/third_party/quiche/src -I../../net/third_party/quiche/src -I../../third_party/skia -I../../third_party/libgifcodec -I../../third_party/vulkan/include -I../../third_party/vulkan-deps/vulkan-headers/src/include -I../../third_party/angle/include -I../../third_party/angle/src/common/third_party/base -I../../third_party/abseil-cpp -Igen/angle -I../../third_party/angle/include -I../../v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../third_party/mesa_headers -I../../third_party/libwebm/source -I../../third_party/leveldatabase -I../../third_party/leveldatabase/src -I../../third_party/leveldatabase/src/include -I../../third_party/iccjpeg -I../../third_party/ots/include -I../../v8/include -Igen/v8/include -I../../v8/include -I../../third_party/zlib -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -fno-unwind-tables -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -m64 -march=x86-64 -msse3 -Xclang -fdebug-compilation-dir -Xclang . -no-canonical-prefixes -Wall -Wextra -Wimplicit-fallthrough -Wunreachable-code -Wthread-safety -Wextra-semi -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-ignored-pragma-optimize -Wno-implicit-int-float-conversion -Wno-final-dtor-non-final-class -Wno-builtin-assume-aligned-alignment -Wno-deprecated-copy -Wno-thread-safety-analysis -Wno-thread-safety-attributes -O2 -fno-ident -fdata-sections -ffunction-sections -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wno-shorten-64-to-32 -Wglobal-constructors -Wconversion -Wno-float-conversion -Wno-sign-conversion -Wno-shorten-64-to-32 -Wno-implicit-float-conversion -Wno-implicit-int-conversion -Wno-implicit-int-float-conversion -Wno-enum-float-conversion -g0 -Xclang -debug-info-kind=constructor -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -DPROTOBUF_ALLOW_DEPRECATED=1 -Wno-header-guard -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/nss -I/usr/local/include/nspr -I/usr/local/include/libpng16 -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libxml2 -std=c++14 -fno-trigraphs -Wno-trigraphs -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-deprecated-declarations -O2 -pipe -fstack-protector-strong -isystem /usr/local/include -fno-strict-aliasing  -isystem /usr/local/include  -c ../../third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.cc -o obj/third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.o
In file included from ../../third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.cc:5:
In file included from ../../third_party/blink/renderer/modules/webaudio/audio_graph_tracer.h:8:
In file included from ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/page/page.h:30:
In file included from gen/third_party/blink/public/mojom/frame/frame.mojom-blink.h:31:
gen/third_party/blink/public/mojom/frame/frame.mojom-blink-forward.h:14:10: fatal error: 'mojo/public/cpp/bindings/deprecated_interface_types_forward.h' file not found
#include "mojo/public/cpp/bindings/deprecated_interface_types_forward.h"
         ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1 error generated.
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/electron12
build of devel/electron12 | electron12-12.0.9_2 ended at Sun Oct 24 12:29:06 UTC 2021
build time: 35:20:25
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```

Observations

From other builds e.g. <https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/192271/138569094-528cc5f7-383b-431b-8c38-b8d20280bff5.png> I know that success is never quick with electron.

Please, no predictable comments about size etc..


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 24, 2021)

There are phases before the "build" phase. They add up to the complete time elapsed.


----------

